# Another embu vid



## Swordlady (Apr 2, 2006)

Every April, we have an embu in honor of the founder of Yagyu Shinkage Ryu, Yagyu Sekishusai Muneyoshi.  His death was around April 1606.

Here's my bit at the embu.  I decided to make use of the wakizashi this time around.  Right-click the link to upload; the video clip is in mpeg format and is 14 megs: http://home.comcast.net/~swordgoddess/Jen_embu_4-1-06.mpg


----------



## Mcura (Apr 2, 2006)

That was very crisp, clean movement.  Very well done.

I hope you don't mind my asking, as I'm not very knowledgeable of the Japanese sword arts.  When you performed this, did you use live blades?


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2006)

That looked great.  If I tried to re-sheath left handed I'd be in the ER getting stitches somewhere tender.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sword Lady very well done again nice fluid movements and the left would probaly hurt me as well.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 2, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind my asking, as I'm not very knowledgeable of the Japanese sword arts.  When you performed this, did you use live blades?



Most of us in the dojo use live blades.  Our sensei prefers for us to use live blades; he said it would help cut down the number of bad habits quickly.  The few students under age 18 aren't allowed to use live blades, because of liability issues.  They use dulled swords.

By the way, we haven't had any serious injuries with live blades yet.  Just the occasional *superficial* cut and the odd poke here and there.

Currently, I'm using a iaito (dull practice blade) and a Hanwei Practical wakizashi (which is sharp).  I will be using two live blades when my semi-custom katana _finally_ arrives; I've been waiting for it for over a year!

Left-handed resheathes take a LOT of practice.  Typically, we're not supposed to look when resheathing (we usually use a free hand to guide the blade back into the saya), but when both hands are occupied, looking is allowed.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 5, 2006)

Another great video.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

